# Cockatiel or Budgie?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Can some bird experts give me the pros/cons of both? I want to get one or the other...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well....can anyone tell me from experience which one is more affectionate and how?


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

ummmm, im not sure if you noticed, but this is a fish forum not a bird forums. we will be happy to help with yourr fish questions.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thegabzzz said:


> ummmm, im not sure if you noticed, but this is a fish forum not a bird forums. we will be happy to help with yourr fish questions.


ummmm, im not sure if you noticed, but this is the "finless friends" section where fish questions shouldn't go.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> ummmm, im not sure if you noticed, but this is the "finless friends" section where fish questions shouldn't go.


Now, FinnFinn, play nice with the newbie, I think they were actually trying to help (at least give 'em the benefit). 

I wish I could help with your question, but I've only ever had budgies, and that was for a short time. I didn't really care for the ones I had. I think they were bonded to each other and barely tolerated me.

I would lean towards the Cockatiel, but that's just me. Are you able to visit with any? Maybe at the pet store?

Was it CopperArabian who's the person with bird knowledge/experience? Maybe you can send a PM to see if they can give you any advice.


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

yeh jeez, im new to this forum and i used the "unanswered posts section", i didnt even know there was a fin less friends section.
anyway. i know about cockatiels have any questions?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

thegabzzz said:


> yeh jeez, im new to this forum and i used the "unanswered posts section", i didnt even know there was a fin less friends section.
> anyway. i know about cockatiels have any questions?


Ahhhhh, that explains it. Yep, there's a little bit of everything on this forum.

Ok, so maybe you can help FinnFinn decide between a Budgie and a Cockatiel? Which is more personable & friendly? Would a Cockatiel be inclined to perch on your shoulder while you're on the computer? Are they super chatty? (I'm not psychic, some of this was mentioned in another thread).

Sorry if I'm overstepping FinnFinn!


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

from what i've experienced (my own and cockatiels and relatives) they are extremely friendly and can get to know there owner very well, one of my relatives had a yellow cockatiel which he would let fly around his house/backyard without a cage. when ever we used to visit my relative the cockatiel would just walk up to us and climb on our backs and heads.

Even wild cockatiels can be tameable, we caught one that was sitting on a tree, it didnt try too escape and soon became as friendly as the other.

When it comes to the chatty side, i havent heard my cockatiels talk or anything like that, but they can make some wonderfull tunes.

Check this vid out: (it just proves what ive said)


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I have had birds for over 20 years..... I personally like cockatiels over budgies.... however I'm sure someone else would feel the opposite.. A cockatiel will require a little larger cage.. they also tend to be a little less nippy... They can be sweet and cuddly. I love my birds.... Good Luck deciding... ask me anything.. I love talking about birds..


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I also like cockatiels over budgies. If hand raised both are affectionate. In my opinion I find that cockatiels are easier to train, more playful in human interaction and and like to be touched more then a budgie.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I sent you that link in a pm here is a movie off youtube I stumbled on when I watched the video thegabzz linked 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Iqx1WIjz8&feature=related
The cockatiel is dancing lol

here is the link for general info/care and disease that is really nice again just incase:
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/

A lot of good info in there on behavior, what to look for if he's sick, food, etc etc

Good luck again


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> I sent you that link in a pm here is a movie off youtube I stumbled on when I watched the video thegabzz linked
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Iqx1WIjz8&feature=related
> The cockatiel is dancing lol
> ...


That video was adorable XD. And that website was very informative!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> I have had birds for over 20 years..... I personally like cockatiels over budgies.... however I'm sure someone else would feel the opposite.. A cockatiel will require a little larger cage.. they also tend to be a little less nippy... They can be sweet and cuddly. I love my birds.... Good Luck deciding... ask me anything.. I love talking about birds..


So you think cockatiels are better if i'm looking for a companion during the day? I want a bird because I get lonely during the day and I want a little buddy /:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thegabzzz said:


> yeh jeez, im new to this forum and i used the "unanswered posts section", i didnt even know there was a fin less friends section.
> anyway. i know about cockatiels have any questions?


Sorry to snap at you, but the way you tried to address the situation _was _ kind of rude....The other people on here know I don't take kindly to that ;-). 

Anyway so you think cockatiels are affectionate?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have 2 cockatiels (bad example). but if your looking for a small bird go with a budgie, since Cockatiels are around "Medium" size Parrots. i never owned a budgie so i can't do comparing and such. but i chose cockatiels because there supposed to be more friendly like. and mines are being a pain in the butt right now >-<, lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I personally prefer cockatiels as budgies seem to be a little less intelligent. Our male cockateil was very tame. He'd dance, talk, bark, ring like a telephone and make a machine gun noise if you made a noise like cocking a shotgun. 

Our female was not hand-reared and she never really got used to being handled. She didn't mind me hand-feeding her or putting my hand close to her and she loved grooming my hair, she just was never as affectionate as our male.

She also used to screech a lot too and you might need to be mindful about whether or not someone may object to that (their screech is ear-piercingly shrill). Budgies just seem to chitter incessantly but they are not as loud so it isn't as bad. 

Just do your research on diet and care before purchasing. I believe we killed our two a lot earlier by feeding them a crappy seed diet. Our female Cutiepie got very sick and had to go to a special bird vet and I think there was a problem with her liver or something similar. Since this was in the days before the internet was so commonplace we had no clue the generic seed diet was so bad. I still feel terrible that I may have drastically reduced their lifespan (I think the male lived 10-11 years and the female maybe 9-10).


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

My choice is Cockatiels, but I already covered that in your other thread, LittleBetta Fish makes a good point too you will need a vet that deals with birds , 
Get a hand reared one, I dont suggest letting it fly around your backyard either,


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Budgies are much much much but soooooooooooooooooooo much quieter than cockatiels. 

Cockatiels do have more personality and are smarter than budgies, but they can be really loud. You better live in a big house to have a cockatiel...

Budgies rarely chirp or do any sound at all. They are really good if you live in an apartment, if you live in a small house with no garden, or if you cant handle any real loud sound. They do have tons of personality and are smart, but they cant copy sounds as the cockatiels do, and are not as smart as they are.

Well, its your choice. I do love cockatiels, but they are just so loud, and after some time some people do regret having one. Having a budgie can be really fun, because they are colourful, are really easy to take care for and are really quiet (the most quiet bird I think), but remember, they dont like to be watched all the day. Good luck!


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Sorry to snap at you, but the way you tried to address the situation _was _ kind of rude....The other people on here know I don't take kindly to that ;-).
> 
> Anyway so you think cockatiels are affectionate?


Its ok, it was my fault that I didn't know about the finless section... Sorry.

And to answer your question, I definetlythink that. Cockaties are affectionate, I don't think you can carry a budgie on your arm without it flying away... Can you?

But my vote is cockatiels 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have had a cockatiel, and because I would take it out of the cage at times during the day, it would not shut up in it's cage. It got so noisy we had to give it away, even though he loved to be on my shoulder and was a sweetie. I would definitely get a cockatiel again, but I've got two cats now  

Be prepared for the poop when they're out of their cage! I had to cover my stuff in blankets because poop would get everywhere from it flying around the room, even though its wings were clipped.

Also, get a good bird vet, because when they need their nails done, you want a good one. My bird went in to get the usual clippings done, and left minus one toe. D:

A bigger cage is better, so keep that in mind and save up for it cause they be expensive.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

i don't know about cockatiel being smarter then budgie
i think bird with the biggest vocabulary should win
i know for a fact the budgie can pick up more word then teil
but the only down fall is that they don't speck as clear as the big bird
check out victor and maylor talking budgie


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have known both kinds of birds and I personally like the cockatiel better. The one I used to know was very affectionate and also talked. He said "Thank you" when you gave him food or opened the cage. And said "Pretty bird" to himself in the mirror. LOL He unfortunately passed away a year ago. He was hand-fed and a super super tame bird. Sweetest bird I've ever known. He would cuddle with you and let you pet his head.


----------

